# Question about my donkeys



## trob1

The donkeys are doing great and are settling in. We can now love and scratch on them and they love it. They are still spookly if we move to quickly. They come to us everytime we go out and want scratches. I am falling in love with them very quickly. Now for my question,

I have noticed that the donkeys have chosen a spot in the field to poop and they will walk all the way across it and back up to the poop pile and add to it. That really is nice but I never knew they would do that. Anybody else with donkeys notice that. They also have chosen a pee spot and will do the same. I am really impressed at how clean they seem to be.

Boy do they keep their noses to the ground eating all day. They havent even touched the hay yet but I guess they will when the grass runs out if it does. They have almost 2 acres for the two of them and when we move they will have around 35 acres. When hubby gets home today I am gonna try to get him to take pictures of me and the donkeys and I will post them.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

That's great to hear! I would love to have a donkey -love the noises! I know there are several animals that do their business in one spot - pigs, llamas, alpacas. And looks like donkeys.


----------



## alyssa_romine

my friend has a donkey and a few horses that do the same thing...it is very strange but smart.


----------



## StaceyRosado

that is great to hear Teresa. 

Smart things they are!! I think I need to add a donkey to my list of animals I am wishing for. That list is getting pretty long .................


----------



## Julie

To answer your question ... yes, donkeys do that. My min donkey did the same thing, plus I've heard other donkey owners say that theirs do that also. I was "pleased" that they "go" in one specific spot - made cleanup easy. I wish my pony would do the same thing ... wishful thinking :? 
Boy wouldn't it be SO nice if all animals did that !! Especially my dogs ! Then there wouldn't be poo all through our big yard. Just in one spot - boy that would be great !

Funny how you mentioned that yours eat the grass constantly and won't touch the hay - my "Taz" was exactly the opposite - he LOVED his hay, but you RARELY saw him down in the field eating grass. He'd rather stand in the barn all day munchin his hay.


----------



## sweetgoats

OH, that is wonderful that they have learned to trust you. It is all about trust. The more you pamper them the more trusting they will be of you. That is wonderful news.
Can you train my horses to poop in one area? How about my goats? That is what is great about Llamas, and Alpacas, they go in one area.
It is really neat, (OK, I am weird), to see them at shows. The owners will take them out for a potty break, they take them to the dump site (all the bedding), and they will back up and go in that. It is neat.


----------



## goathappy

That's nice that you can pet them now, that is really interesting though that they go in one spot


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I noticed that about my donkeys too, it's great


----------



## Nupine

Our two donkeys do that too. But they unfortunatley do it in the barn. And they always pee in the barn too. When one pees the other has to pee in the same spot. I am finally getting the barn dried and they pee all over it!


----------



## sparks879

horses and mules do the same thing, they have a potty area. You will notice that they won't eat there either. 
beth


----------

